# turbo



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

*Turbo?*

Wanting to know if anyone has put the tsi turbo kit on there GA16?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone done the tsi turbo kit on the GA16?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Wanting to know if anyone has put the tsi turbo kit on there GA16?


Do not cross post. 

If you do a search for the TSI kit you will see no one has used it with any success. Thats probably because for the $ it is far from ideal. We have gone over the reasons why it is not very good in past posts.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

u don't have a honda, isnt the ga a sohc?, take that pos out and put in ANY sr-20, the ga is an engine intended to be sold to the us market, its a nissan, make it one find an sr20


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
ga16i sohc
ga16de dohc
Peace


----------

